
How to teach AI to summarise news articles; a new dataset for auto summarisation - bvm
https://medium.com/curation-corporation/teaching-an-ai-to-abstract-a-new-dataset-for-abstractive-auto-summarisation-5227f546caa8
======
diyseguy
there is no downloadable dataset?

~~~
bvm
The direct link to the dataset is here: [https://curation-datasets.s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/curatio...](https://curation-datasets.s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/curation-corpus-base.csv)

[https://github.com/curationcorp/curation-
corpus](https://github.com/curationcorp/curation-corpus) instructions on how
to use it with examples for BERTExtAbs and BART. Sorry for the confusion!

